
Mossad officer describes covert global battle to obtain ventilators at all costs - Jerry2
https://www.timesofisrael.com/mossad-officer-describes-covert-global-battle-to-obtain-ventilators-at-all-costs/
======
cafard
> "We are utilizing our special connections to win the race and perhaps do
> what the whole world is doing — lay our hands on stocks ordered by others,"
> he said."

It sounds to me like outbidding, perhaps offering enough money that a supplier
is willing to breach contracts. Not pretty, but not strictly theft.

------
pacamara619
Either they are stealing someone else's property or I've misunderstood
something.

I wonder if a country has already complained to the WTO about their shipments
being stolen.

~~~
lonelappde
It's intentionally ambiguous.

